# Caulk Mold Or Caulk Discoloration



## classicmazdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

We have 2012 298 RE built in mid 2011. The caulk around the lights, fixtures and mouldings around the entire exterior appears to be developing small black dots or black discoloriation. It looks like black mold or trapped dirt under the clear caulk. It is especially prevalent on the horizontal surfaces like above the belt-line moulding between the white fiberglass walls and bronze aluminum skirting.

The trailer is stored outside, in Florida, however we wash the trailer regularly. I tried to clean it with a light detergent as well as a bleach solution.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm curious what responses you get, because my 2010 looks the same way. I've been meaning to try a Magic Eraser, but haven't remembered to buy any yet at the store!


----------



## Ritasranch (Sep 19, 2012)

classicmazdaman said:


> We have 2012 298 RE built in mid 2011. The caulk around the lights, fixtures and mouldings around the entire exterior appears to be developing small black dots or black discoloriation. It looks like black mold or trapped dirt under the clear caulk. It is especially prevalent on the horizontal surfaces like above the belt-line moulding between the white fiberglass walls and bronze aluminum skirting.
> 
> The trailer is stored outside, in Florida, however we wash the trailer regularly. I tried to clean it with a light detergent as well as a bleach solution.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have the same thing, I think it's mildew


----------



## Steve Mc (Jan 8, 2012)

I had the same problem on my starcraft pop up and I have noticed this on my new Outback. I have never been able to find a solution to the issue. The questions is if it is a problem. Never thought it could be mold and if so is that an issue on the outside of the trailer? Mine is still under warranty so I may ask the dealer.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I have it too. I just assumed it was mildew.


----------

